# My flashlight exploded.



## armoredman (Oct 25, 2007)

My loving wife was so happy when she won an Internet raffle back in July of 2006, and got her Surefire Nitrolon flashlight shipped straight from LApolicegear.com. They shipped it with 2 free extra batteries, and we figured this was great...and it was, up until yesterday.
As I was pulling into work, my wife called, saying that she had heard a loud bang, and her Bianchi holster fanny pack caught fire on the bed. She put the smolder out, and discovered that her Surefire flashlight had exploded. The rear battery had detonated like a grenade, gutting the flashlight like a hog through the front.





Naturally, this scared about ten years off her life. I advised her to take the flashlight and the spare batteries out into the garage, behind the fire door. The spares had been stored in her small safe - right next to her spare live ammunition.




I contacted Surefire just a few minutes ago, and they stated they would replace it, just like that, and requested I send them the pics I took. They will issue a UPS call tag, and give us a new one. I was impressed with thier stance on thier product. without reservation.
Then I found something ELSE out...
The batteries were NOT from Surefire. LApolicegear.com had replaced the original set, so that all four batteries sent were these Battery Station 123A, marked "made in PRC"! I have sent an e-mail to lapolicegear.com, as they do NOT list a contact phone number, and I await thier response. At the least I would expect them to offer a good replacement or upgraded light, plus top quality _*batteries*_, as well as a top quality replacement fanny pack. At the most, well, imagine if my wife HADN'T caught the fire in time, and my house had burned down, or my family been injured. We'll see.
It's a testament to the toughness of the flashlight that it did not burst at all, the steel body held the explosion in quite handily. 
I found one thread on this site about this issue, dated from last year, so I wanted to see if anything more was known. Didn't even know this site existed until I googled it a few minutes ago. Are there safe replacements for the CR123A batteries?


----------



## bxstylez (Oct 25, 2007)

i see everyone is well and ok..... that go0d!

its sad lapolicegear has to replace surefire batteries thats already included in surefire lights with their own 'cheap' batterystation batteries just to get rid of their 'cheap' battery stock


----------



## Zot (Oct 25, 2007)

I found this cs contact. 

Kerry S. Customer Service Team at LA Police Gear, Inc www.LAPoliceGear.com 866-793-1911 ext. 210


----------



## IcantC (Oct 25, 2007)

Please have whoever came in contact with residue or fumes see a doctor ASAP!

See this thread
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/169038


----------



## cfromc (Oct 25, 2007)

Man, I would be pissed that a crap battery ruined a nice light, let alone the real possibilities of a fire burning down my house. I just can't believe that they took the Surefire batteries out and put those in. grrrrr. I'm glad no one was hurt since it could have easily been a lot worse. No battery station batteries for me. I've never had a problem with Panasonic, Sanyo, Surefire, Duracell or Streamlight and some of the Surefire's were about 10 years old. Still worked with no leaks.


----------



## Jerry_S (Oct 25, 2007)

Glad your wife is OK. The black residue left after the explosion is toxic and should be handled with gloves. you should also carefully clean up the residue from bedspread etc. If your wife breathed any fumes resulting from the incident, she should seek medical treatment taking along a copy of the MSDS for CR123 batteries available from the major battery manufacturers websites. energizer is a good one. Here is a thread with lots of cross references to exploding battery stuff.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170080

Again, glad she is OK.
jerry


----------



## DM51 (Oct 25, 2007)

First, thank God your wife is OK. What an extremely nasty and scary thing to happen.

Second, full marks to Surefire for their response in offering a free replacement light, even though this incident was no fault of theirs.

Third, BS cells... enough said. 

And fourth, it would seem that LAPoliceGear has some very awkward questions to answer - to put it mildly - and they should be investigated and held to account for this.


----------



## EvilLithiumMan (Oct 25, 2007)

I own about two dozen CR123A lights ranging from inexpensive DX models to factory and modded ARC and HDS. The majority of them have cells from China. But that situation is going to change soon. Real soon.



DM51 said:


> Third, BS cells... enough said.



I guess the BS is short for "Bomb Shell".


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 25, 2007)

Just checked the battery station website and it appears that the cells are now made in the US. Should CPFers still hold off on buying these cells? Or is it that all cells made in PRC will explode? Something doesn't seem right here.


----------



## Illum (Oct 25, 2007)

battery station again 
I try very hard to listen to others praise about battery station products....but why are there so much BS incidents compared to one SF or one Duracell here and there?
heres basically all of the reported incidents, COUnT HOW MUCH ARE BATTERY STATION! :sweat:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2090786&postcount=27


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm glad there were no injuries.

here are some threads on CPF about similar situations -

Exploding Batteries 

ROAR of the Pelican (CR123 Explosion during use, firsthand account)

Usually explosions - (or rapidly venting batteries) occur in multiple CR123 cell flashlights -

BUT it can happen in single lithium cell lights too.

Battery explosion with Fenix P1D 

The Fenix P1D is a single CR123A flashlight, 
and the explosion was not trivial.


----------



## greenLED (Oct 25, 2007)

Good to know your wife is OK.

We've had similar incidents with spent cells in 2x123 lights.

If those were the batteries that came with the light 2 years ago, then they're possibly part of an old batch of cells. BS cells are now made in the US from what I hear.


SF's service is top notch!


----------



## MikeLip (Oct 25, 2007)

I have ten of those Battery Station PRC-made CR123s. No way am I using them anymore!


----------



## ACMarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Hey, anybody wants to send me all their PRC BatteryStation CR123s, feel free.. I've got a disposal service at work that will take them..


----------



## Sable (Oct 25, 2007)

Lithium batteries can and do explode - especially if they're made badly. It's a testament to the amount of power these things can deliver in such a short period of time that they cook off like that - but the thing is, that's what makes them such good batteries.

Like anything that's high-power (And with these kinds of batteries, you are very much approaching a high-power product), you need to ensure that it's made well. It's unfortunate the number of BatteryStation-brand cells exploding, and I can only guess that it's due to manufacturing flaws or tolerance issues.

That said, I still think the 123A cell is probably the best battery available to consumers today - and I do buy all of mine from BatteryStation.

I only buy Duracell, Energizer, or Surefire, though. The prices on Titanium and BatteryStation-brand cells are very attractive, but I'm happy to pay more to know that I'm getting what to all appearances and experience are a simply better product.


----------



## lastdefender (Oct 25, 2007)

What about Sanyo brand? I have a bunch of Sanyo's and were told they are a premium brand?


----------



## Elliot (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi armoredman welcome to CPF. I think that *LApolicegear.com* did a bad bad thing. The substituted Batterystation batteries were known to have some problems at the time of your "gift". 

There is plenty to read about lithium cells here on CPF. - Long story - short - only use NAME brand lithium batteries if the person using the light is not a hard core flashlight person. 

Elliot


----------



## cfromc (Oct 25, 2007)

I believe there are two version of the Sanyo's, one made in China and one made in Japan. I believe the Japanese version is the one to have.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Oct 25, 2007)

Another Battery Station explosion :shakehead...


----------



## lastdefender (Oct 25, 2007)

I just checked mine and the all say "made in Japan"..... I never thought I'd be glad to see that moniker...:duh2:


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 25, 2007)

I should reconsider removing my 'Evergreen' brand CR123s in my glove box Inova X5...


----------



## cave dave (Oct 25, 2007)

I think Battery Station brand is actually one of the better ones out there ... Now.

They took these very few explosions very seriously and switched manufactures and now check every single battery with a ZTS pulse load tester. Nobody else does that. I check my own as well with the ZTS tester and even brand new Surefires don't always come up 100%.


----------



## Warleader (Oct 25, 2007)

Armoredman,

Let's all be thankful that your wife was not injured and no significant property damage occured.

To the best of my recollection, Battery Station immediately pulled the cells in question when it became apparent that some were having problems. I know the gentleman who owns Battery Station was pretty upset about this. Unfortunately, with any such thing, once it's in the hands of the public, it's pretty hard to get a total recall.

I do know that I personally used a lot of Battery Station C123s and AAs during this period. This is before I started to use AWs Li Ion rechargable 18650 and 17670 cells in place of 2 C123s. I never had a problem with any Battery Station cells. I also gave handfulls of them to other soldiers deploying overseas. I only got rave reviews about these cells. The Lithium AAs were especially popular, especially in a CMG Ultra-G that I gave to a few friends.

I'm glad that everyone's OK, but such an experience has probably left your wife a bit gunshy . . . I mean flashlightshy.

Best wishes and good luck to you both!


----------



## bigfoot (Oct 25, 2007)

http://www.hanford.gov/RL/uploadfiles/LL-2007-RL-HNF-0026.pdf

Here's a PDF from the Feds that shows Uncle Sam has had a little trouble with exploding CR123 cells, too. Interesting reading...


----------



## turbodog (Oct 25, 2007)

cave dave said:


> I think Battery Station brand is actually one of the better ones out there ... Now.
> 
> They took these very few explosions very seriously and switched manufactures and now check every single battery with a ZTS pulse load tester. Nobody else does that. I check my own as well with the ZTS tester and even brand new Surefires don't always come up 100%.




Exactly.

When problems were reported with their cells they went to testing EVERY SINGLE CELL BY HAND.

They've also switched to a USA made cell. It's a relabel from a MAJOR US mfg, so there are no issues.

Furthermore...... we do NOT know that lapolicegear didn't buy the "culled" cells from batterystation and use them in the lights. The culled cells are sold specifically for single cell lights only.

Glad all are allright. Be careful with ANY lithium cell from ANY mfg. Yes, duracell (top brand, bar none) has less failures, but even duracell explodes sometimes.


----------



## VidPro (Oct 25, 2007)

i still gotta wonder this one thing. 

if the *Sealed* (waterproof) light which slightly changes the atmospheric pressure as the orings seal and it slides down "pumping" up the air in the flashlight. and the increasing of pressure during a vent releace , insures that there is more pressure in the light than if the cell was in an unsealed light or standalone.
that it wouldnt go fiss instead of pop, just like a shotgun shell does when there is no pressure on the powder. it just fisses, but put the shell under pressure with the wad and lead in front and it pops (get the idea)
That should say Fiss insted of pop MORE OFTEN, because even unsealed they can pop, so correct that.

does this light have a O-Ring that is resessed down the threads in such that it can increase air pressure internally as you screw the cap on?

does this light have a standard rubber endcap that fills with air like a baloon, or an end seal on the switch mechanism that insures water doesnt get in even without the rubber endcap?

obviously you cant test all that at this point, but vents in ANY of these batteries are somewhat dependant on being able to "exhaust" that is why i want to know so much more. if you backpressure any vent releace it takes more pressure to releace, so more pressure in the cell occurs before it can releace. Anyone playing with a pressure cooker can test that.

also this was incadescent light right? being used with Series cells, what is the rate of discharge, or the bulb item it used.

Your PIcture is GREAT, and your description of the event is awesome, i just wish i could discover more about what happens before , or what the enviroment was for the light. it is obvious that the battery in there was a total POS, that we all know.

did it go in a hot car? sit in the hot sun? does the sun reach the bed this time of year where it was placed ?
did you have 2 Sets of batteries used for it , or only ever the one set of them used?
was it ON? doing a runtime test? on accidentally ? or just parked?
if it has a rubber endcap, is it of the style that can turn itself on when pressure in the light changes?

and last question, is your wifey now going to change to something concidered a safer battery, or is she ticked off at the technology in general (is she a real flashaholic or does she wanta bail now)


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 25, 2007)

D*mn!!!

I just looked and my dwindling stock of Battery Station 123s are labeled P.R.C.

I have a Li-Ion cell in my G2 with DX Cree module, and UltraLast 3V Rechargables in my G2 with KL3.

But there are at least 3 lights around here somewhere with two or three of the BS cells in them. Time to find 'em and put 'em in a fire safe I guess!


----------



## meeshu (Oct 25, 2007)

Nasty!!

Glad no one was hurt!

As indicated (in other threads), there is some risk with using these high energy cells. However, that risk is minimized by using brand name cells (better quality materials and better fabrication procedure).

However, even with brand name cells, there is still a risk of "leaks" and explosions while using two or more cells with _different_ capacities within a light.

The idea is to use same brand cells in lights, AND, use cells with SAME capacity in multi-celled lights.

I've gotten into the habit of checking the capacity of CR123 cells (using Ansmann Energy Check meter) before using them.

In this case here, it _may_ be that the cells had different capacities, and this may have contributed to the incident?

For what it's worth, I don't have any BS CR123 cells at the moment, but I have not had any problems while using them in the past.


----------



## leukos (Oct 25, 2007)

cave dave said:


> I think Battery Station brand is actually one of the better ones out there ... Now.
> 
> They took these very few explosions very seriously and switched manufactures and now check every single battery with a ZTS pulse load tester. Nobody else does that. I check my own as well with the ZTS tester and even brand new Surefires don't always come up 100%.


 
+1 Kevin is a CPFer and since these incidents has taken our safety very seriously.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 26, 2007)

Glad everyone is ok. Thanks for sharing images and details so everyone can benefit. Hard for a company to overcome these repeated brand name incidents. It's a shame that poorly made/QA of a few brands of cells has an impact on the whole category of "Lithium" batteries for many people as a result.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 26, 2007)

I checked every 123 light I could find last night, and pulled two BS cells with just a smidgen more than 1 flash amp from one light, and in a light with 3 cells I found one almost dead, one with about 2 flash amps ond one with over 3!

I changed the bulb in that light to a 2 cell (from 5) and used just the one good 123 and it's STILL better than most stock 2 or 3 D lights.

Anyhow, I feel that I have avoided disaster for a bit longer...


----------



## NA8 (Oct 26, 2007)

Makes you wonder how many of that batch of PRC Battery Station batteries have gone nuclear. We only hear about those that affect CPF members. Based on the pictures I've seen here in the last few months, I'd toss any PRC Battery Station batteries I had. Inside the can, great stuff. Outside the can, not so good.


----------



## cave dave (Oct 26, 2007)

NA8 said:


> Makes you wonder how many of that batch of PRC Battery Station batteries have gone nuclear. We only hear about those that affect CPF members. Based on the pictures I've seen here in the last few months, I'd toss any PRC Battery Station batteries I had. Inside the can, great stuff. Outside the can, not so good.


I suspect most Battery station cells are sold to CPFers and its one of the most popular cells on CPF because of price and Kevin's support to the community. The more popular a cell is the more incidents you are likely to see.

You can toss em my way if you want. I'll test em and use them in single cell applications.


----------



## NA8 (Oct 27, 2007)

cave dave said:


> You can toss em my way if you want. I'll test em and use them in single cell applications.



LOL. You're talking to the wrong guy. You should email Kevin and make an offer on his old stock.


----------



## cave dave (Oct 27, 2007)

NA8 said:


> LOL. You're talking to the wrong guy. You should email Kevin and make an offer on his old stock.


Battery station already sells their unmatched batteries at a very good price for single cell use. I wouldn't buy em though if you have kids or wifes around that might mix and match. For that matter I wouldn't store primaries and rechargeables together for the same reason.


----------



## UnknownVT (Oct 27, 2007)

cave dave said:


> I'll test em and use them in single cell applications.


 
Don't wish to 

But single cell lights are _NOT_ immune -
it can happen in single lithium cell lights too.

Battery explosion with Fenix P1D 

The Fenix P1D is a single CR123A flashlight, 
and the explosion was not trivial.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 27, 2007)

VidPro, the flashlight was sitting in a dark, cool fanny pack in the middle of the bedspread, no shades open, (my wife get's headaches from direct sunlight, no, not a vampire oo: ), hadn't been used in a few days, and yes, I do believe the light was waterproof.
I called the customer service number - that was the lady who brushed me off the first time. Sooo, I am spreading the news of thier customer service far and wide.


----------



## Illum (Oct 27, 2007)

armoredman said:


> VidPro, the flashlight was sitting in a dark, cool fanny pack in the middle of the bedspread, no shades open, (my wife get's headaches from direct sunlight, no, not a vampire oo: ), hadn't been used in a few days, and yes, I do believe the light was waterproof.
> I called the customer service number - that was the lady who brushed me off the first time. Sooo, I am spreading the news of thier customer service far and wide.



surefire or police gear?


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 27, 2007)

When it comes to 123A cells, country of origin really does matter. I only use 123As from Surefire, Duracell, or those recommended by the flashlight Maker. (Unless the recommended cells are made in China). Never use China-made 123As.

There's a similar thread about a guy who's Surefire M6 exploded.... Give you one guess what type of 123A cells he was using. :thumbsdow

Glad to hear that no one was hurt when the batteries exploded.


----------



## cave dave (Oct 27, 2007)

There is at least one thread about Surefire cells exploding as well so US made ain't explosion proof.


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello Armoredman,

Welcome to CPF.

I am glad to hear that your wife is OK.

The usual "recipe" for getting these cells to "rapidly vent with flame," involves cells that are not closely matched, and accidental, extended activation.

I would venture a guess that somehow the light got activated inside the fanny pack and that got things started. Last summer a lot of testing was done and many times the batteries did not act up until a few minutes after the lamp and gone out. 

I would also guess that had you, or your wife, been using the light, you would have noticed the beam going dim and would have replaced the cells without incident.

In the future, I would suggest that you get in the habit of unscrewing the tail cap to the point where pushing on the rubber switch does not turn the light on. That way it becomes very difficult to accidentally activate. I would also recommend that you not worry about getting every last bit of power out of the batteries. When the light starts to dim, change the batteries.

Tom


----------



## Patriot (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank God your wife and home are fine.....my goodness!! another battery station 123!! What the heck? It kinda makes me angry.


----------



## Monocrom (Oct 27, 2007)

cave dave said:


> There is at least one thread about Surefire cells exploding as well so US made ain't explosion proof.


 
That could easily happen, _if _it were a two cell light; and one cell was more depleted than the other one. Best not to mix and match cells. 

Could you provide a link to that thread? Thanks.


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (Oct 27, 2007)

Any more, I look for similar "flash amps" in any two or three cells and pretty much reject anything under 2.

It was sobering to find three very widely spaced flash amps in a light that sat for quite a while.

And I thank my lucky stars that when my Fenix P1 managed to turn itself on and kill a Battery Station cell DEAD that I didn't get a boom!

Anyhow I'm WAY more careful now that I have ever been when it comes to primary 123s.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 27, 2007)

Illum, I was referring to LA, not Surefire. I don't take well to brush off. Surefire was right up front, and I like that.
Thank you for all the positive replies!


----------



## pfccypret (Oct 27, 2007)

It's amazing how often cheap batteries go bad. I have had one flashlight melt down. I was using cheap 123s off Ebay, nothing as serious as this thread. But it ruined a flashlight. My point is, I'm surprised you don't hear more about lithiums going crazy in the news.

Anyways, I'm glad everyone is okay in your incident. And I'm glad Surefire is replacing the light (they could have easily said "Sorry, you were using cheap batteries, there is nothing we are going to do").


----------



## snipinglight (Oct 27, 2007)

Even the surefire threading didnt hold up :duh2:. Cheap batteries will give cheap results and worse disaster!


----------



## KevinL (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmm.. the hydroflouric acid poisoning is the part that worries me. Sounds like the nastiest possible way to go. 

I sincerely hope for LiFePO4 cell capacity to catch up, and become available in the sizes we use.....


----------



## DM51 (Oct 28, 2007)

armoredman said:


> Illum, I was referring to LA, not Surefire. I don't take well to brush off. Surefire was right up front, and I like that.
> Thank you for all the positive replies!


I'm no lawyer, but it seems to me that you might have a pretty good case for taking legal action against LAPoliceGear over what they did here. They certainly should not be allowed to get away with this.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 28, 2007)

Had the weirdest PM over at castboolits.com, a great bullet casting site, from a guy who said he is the CEO of LAPG, and found my post surfing for his company name. He found that one, not the dozen others. Nor did he find the 2 e-mails sent directly to his company right after the incident, with attached pictures. He posted this message on the board.


> HI All. I just found this post when scanning the net for "lapolicegear".
> 
> I am the CEO/President of LA Police Gear, Inc.
> 
> ...


 
In the PM he stated THIS.



> Hi,
> 
> I just happened across your post about the surefire g2 blowing up.
> 
> ...




Did he read the thing? It said Surefire Nitrolon pretty clear... AND he offers BATTERIES, for what? A flashlight that is gutted? 
I asked him to replace my wife's fanny pack - we'll see what happens.


----------



## WildChild (Oct 28, 2007)

Was the package of the flashlight sealed when you got it?



armoredman said:


> Had the weirdest PM over at castboolits.com, a great bullet casting site, from a guy who said he is the CEO of LAPG, and found my post surfing for his company name. He found that one, not the dozen others. Nor did he find the 2 e-mails sent directly to his company right after the incident, with attached pictures. He posted this message on the board.
> 
> 
> In the PM he stated THIS.
> ...


----------



## armoredman (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm honest - I don't remember, that was a year ago.


----------



## Sinjz (Oct 28, 2007)

Were both cells Battery Station, or was one a Surefire? What's those red flecks at the top of the blown cell and that scrap next to the lens? :thinking:

edit: BTW, you sure there weren't two Surefire cells in the package and a four-pack of Battery Station cells added in addition to what came with the light?


----------



## armoredman (Oct 28, 2007)

Not that I or my wife remember, that all batteries sent were indeed the same thing. Both batteries in the flashlight were the same when it blew.


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 28, 2007)

DM51 said:


> I'm no lawyer, but it seems to me that you might have a pretty good case for taking legal action against LAPoliceGear over what they did here. They certainly should not be allowed to get away with this.



So he should sue LA Police Gear for giving away free battery's with a Surefire light? I'm not following you 

The only company that should liable for anything in my eye's would be the MFG of the battery's.

Mac


----------



## VidPro (Oct 28, 2007)

armoredman said:


> VidPro, the flashlight was sitting in a dark, cool fanny pack in the middle of the bedspread, no shades open, (my wife get's headaches from direct sunlight, no, not a vampire oo: ), hadn't been used in a few days, and yes, I do believe the light was waterproof.
> I called the customer service number - that was the lady who brushed me off the first time. Sooo, I am spreading the news of thier customer service far and wide.



thanks for more info.


----------



## meeshu (Oct 29, 2007)

Exploding Surefire batteries thread is here I believe.

Another thread on exploding Battery Station batteries is here.

I don't have any concerns regarding Battery Station and Surefire brand cells. I've found that these are reasonably reliable brands overall.

As long as battery brand and capacities are matched in multi-celled lights, there is very little chance of problems.

Hope things work out well in the end!


----------



## armoredman (Oct 29, 2007)

All I wanted we the light replaced, and the fanny pack replaced. I didn't think that I should have to worry about a good solid product, and what powers it, as provided by a reputable dealer. 
When I hear/see anything more from either company, I will be happy to post it here.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 29, 2007)

cmacclel said:


> So he should sue LA Police Gear for giving away free battery's with a Surefire light? I'm not following you
> 
> The only company that should liable for anything in my eye's would be the MFG of the battery's.
> 
> Mac


 
In his first post, armoredman said that LAPG had replaced the original SF batteries with BS ones.


armoredman said:


> LApolicegear.com had replaced the original set, so that all four batteries sent were these Battery Station 123A


If that was the case, I believe LAPG was indeed at fault. However from subsequent posts this now seems to be in doubt. Perhaps armoredman could clarify this.


----------



## armoredman (Oct 30, 2007)

I stated the only batteries I saw with the light were the battery station ones, all of which were supplied by LApolicegear.com. I don't remember any other batteries with the light. It has been a year, and I didn't take pics when it came in of the batteries, just the whole thing.
I have no intention of suing anyone. I would simply like the company, whichever one, to stand behind thier product, even if it's Battery Stattion, who hasn't said a word. All I want is a flashlight replaced, and a Bianchi nylon fanny pack replaced.
If my house had burned down, then this would be completely different. But it didn't.


----------



## LED61 (Oct 30, 2007)

I strongly suspect this incident was caused by an accidental turn on and severe overdischarge of the batteries. Even so, a Duracell engineer told me once that their cells will not explode or " rapid vent with flame " even under those battery abuse conditions. Make sure you use your Lock out tail cap in your flashlight.


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 30, 2007)

LED61 said:


> Even so, a Duracell engineer told me once that their cells will not explode or " rapid vent with flame " even under those battery abuse conditions.



I don't think any battery company would say if a light was left on with their batteries powering it that it would blow up 

Mac


----------



## LED61 (Oct 30, 2007)

True, but believable since Newbie tried desperately to get these batteries to vent with flame on purpose and could not.


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 30, 2007)

LED61 said:


> True, but believable since Newbie tried desperately to get these batteries to vent with flame on purpose and could not.




Thanks that is good to know. So what batteries did he get to blow?

Mac


----------



## Gaffle (Oct 30, 2007)

Very interesting thread. This lithium battery jazz can get crazy at times. I like me some AA.

Side note : The ProPoly has a small valve (?) to allow built up gases to escape. The valve only allows gases to go one way, out of the body. Would a valve like this help in this G2 scenario?


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 30, 2007)

Gaffle said:


> Very interesting thread. This lithium battery jazz can get crazy at times. I like me some AA.
> 
> Side note : The ProPoly has a small valve (?) to allow built up gases to escape. The valve only allows gases to go one way, out of the body. Would a valve like this help in this G2 scenario?


'


How will the gases escape in a double o-ring sealed waterproof body?

Mac


----------



## sysadmn (Oct 30, 2007)

Gaffle said:


> Very interesting thread. This lithium battery jazz can get crazy at times. I like me some AA.
> 
> Side note : The ProPoly has a small valve (?) to allow built up gases to escape. The valve only allows gases to go one way, out of the body. Would a valve like this help in this G2 scenario?



No, it's been mentioned in other threads that the valve is to gently release (H2 ?) gas build-up. It's not going to do much for a vent-with-flame situation.


----------



## elgarak (Oct 30, 2007)

sysadmn said:


> No, it's been mentioned in other threads that the valve is to gently release (H2 ?) gas build-up. It's not going to do much for a vent-with-flame situation.



That's correct. It should be noted that Alkaline batteries may vent hydrogen as normal process during discharge.

Lithium chemistries, OTOH, do not vent gases normally. Every vent with them is not normal behavior.


----------



## armoredman (Nov 1, 2007)

LAPG and Battery Station have made good on all losses, and have stood up. I appreciate that, and say publicly thank you for that action.


----------



## Codeman (Nov 1, 2007)

That's good to hear!


----------

